# Protool Meldungen mit Excel bearbeiten (Im-/Export)



## volker (30 September 2005)

hallo 

ich habe hier mal 2 scripte geschrieben um protool-meldungen mit excel bearbeiten zu können.



PTP-Meldung: PTP_to_TXT V1.1, TXT_to_PTP V1.1

PTP_to_TXT konvertiert die aus Siemens Protool exportierten Meldungen so,
           dass diese mit Excel bearbeitet werden können.

TXT_to_PTP konvertiert die mit Excel bearbeitete Datei so, dass diese in
           Siemens Protool als Meldung importiert werden kann.

 :!:  die !_LiesMich.txt im Archiv solltet ihr komplett lesen.

die scripte findet ihr auf meiner homepage unter sps\protool


----------



## 0815prog (30 September 2005)

Kompliment,

echt nicht schlecht. In Excel geht manches um einiges schneller.

Obwohl ich immer mehr WinCC flexible einsetze, finde ich es trotzdem sehr nützlich. Gerade für ältere OPs oder Textdisplays.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## volker (30 September 2005)

habe den fehler beim zeilenumbruch beseitigt.

aktuelle version ist nun

PTP_to_TXT V1.1.c, TXT_to_PTP V1.1.a

@0815prog
mit winccf hab ich das noch nicht getestet. aber da wird man doch wohl auch meldungen im-/exportieren können. 

werde das nächste woche mal testen, da ich hier im mom kein flex zur verfügung habe.


----------



## 0815prog (30 September 2005)

In WinCC flexible kann man den Export und den Import von Texten auf die Texte eines einzelnen Editors beschränken.

Die Meldungen werden in einem eigenen Editor bearbeitet.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*Tools*

Hallo Volker,

nette Sache, ich werd das mal ausprobieren. Nur solltest du bedenken dass Scriptdateien in manchen Firmen tabu sind von Virenscannern kaltgemacht werden.

Softtester


----------

